# Revo SX VS REVO STX



## xmytruck (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello
I have a STX and love the reel and I will be buying a new one to pair up with avid but I can't decide on the SX or the STX. Basically the stx is all metal and some parts are coated with high tech stuff and it also free floating spool. But I have heard from some people that the SX is a far better reel when it comes into performance.


----------



## Jim (Dec 26, 2007)

Go for the SX this time. Then you can tell us if you think the extra $50 is worth it or not. I'm going to think you will not be able to tell the difference.


----------



## xmytruck (Dec 26, 2007)

Your a funny bastard     

I have heard one guy say that the SX was great and that the stx would only out cast it by a few inchs.. And I have also heard some guy get rid of their sx because it could not throw a light bait..


X


----------



## Jim (Dec 26, 2007)

xmytruck said:


> Your a funny bastard



But looks arent everything! :wink: 

If you got Cabelas and look at the revo sx and cabelas exclusive Revo SC. You will see all the reviews are positive. Too many people say good things about them for them to be bad reels.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 26, 2007)

I have an stx and love it. I have never used the sx, but know people that have them and love them. Does the sx have the clicking drag? If it doesnt I would go for the stx, I love the drag on that reel.


----------



## the hammer (Dec 26, 2007)

At this point, I just couldn't cast a vote. The STX upgrades are nice and not really that expensive. It's not like the difference between the Daiwa TD X and TD Z.
The SX should be fine for pitchin', flippin' and jiggin'. Your not piddling around with light baits and the applications are straight forward. The STX does have a performance advantage for lighter baits, moving baits and angler intensive tactics.


----------



## xmytruck (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello
I would be pairing this reel with my jerk bait rod, and the smallest bait that I am going to throw is either original rapala J-11 which is 3/16 or Huskey jerk HJ-08 which is 1/4 and finally an x-rap XR-08 which is also 1/4..
Thx
X


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2007)

xmytruck said:


> Hello
> I would be pairing this reel with my jerk bait rod, and the smallest bait that I am going to throw is either original rapala J-11 which is 3/16 or Huskey jerk HJ-08 which is 1/4 and finally an x-rap XR-08 which is also 1/4..
> Thx
> X




Put your stx on your jerkbait rod and tie up a 3/16 bait and toss it in your back yard, and see how it works.


----------

